# nissan/infiniti meet-houston, july 31st



## porn addict (Jul 11, 2004)

just incase your new to this
you dont need a badass car just any infinity or nissan from a b12 sentra to a g35

the meet
compusa parking lot galleria area
9pm saturday, july 31st

5000 Westheimer
Suite 500
Houston, TX 77057


the food
mamas cafe
7pm, saturday july 31st

Mamas Cafe
6019 Westheimer Rd
Houston, TX 77057


----------

